# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  List of Haram Ingredients / Products

## Endurer

List of Haram ingredients

1-   Prince Biscuits (only in chocolate flavor)

2-   Rite Biscuit

3-   Craft and Remark Butter (fat of pigs intestine is used in these butters)

4-   Camay Soap

5-   Averi Soap

6-   Lux Soap

7-   Lata Soap

8-   Palmolive Tooth Paste

9-   Lipstick (pigs fat is also used in it)

10-  PEPSI (there is a chemical in it(Pepsin), which is prepared by a pure blood of pig )

Now its very hard to know which product should be used, some codes are used for Ingredients, so here is the list of few of them..

E100, E110, E120, E140, E141, E153, E210, E213, E214, E216, E234, E252, 
E270, E280, E325, E326, E327, E334, E335, E336, E337, E422, E430, E431, 
E432, E433, E434, E435, E436, E440, E470, E471, E472, E473, E474, E475, 
E476, E477, E778, E481, E482, E483, E491, E492, E493, E494, E495, E542, 
E570, E572, E631, E635, E904

Though its very hard to remember all these codes, so if you find any E (capital) in the ingredients list, it means there are Haram ingredients in it .

http://www.muslimtents.com/aminahsworld/List.html

----------


## xeon

I'll check them in detail btw thanks for sharing it

----------


## urban_angel

:Embarrassment:  We use almost all of those things :rnop: 
Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Endurer

my pleasure  :Smile: 

xe bhai don't forget to enlighten all of us here, if there are any omissions or errors in that chart.

----------


## Ash

omg  :Embarrassment: 

ab ajj ke baad lipstick hi nahi use karoo, waisay b lip gloss all the way :bigthumb;

hmm.. nice and scary sharing...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

phir lip gloss :banghead;

----------


## Ash

phir bolay tu ^o)

----------


## Majid

Ye sub tu pakistan mein be milthay hain...well may be check kartha hoon

----------

